# Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen



## nitg (6. Februar 2011)

*Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab hier ein 2.1 Soundsystem, welches sich nur per Klemm-Kabel (die offenen Kabel zum reinklemmen, weiß leider die Bezeichnung davon nicht) anschließen lässt. Mein Fernseher (Samsung 3D) hat so einen Eingang aber leider nicht. 

Gibts eine Lösung hierfür, ohne dass ich ein zusätzliches Gerät (Stereo-Anlage) aufstellen muss?


----------



## p00nage (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

hört sich nach einem passiven system an , hast du Bilder davon ? wo hast du es davor angeschlossen gehabt?


----------



## Bier (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Da müsstest du dann wohl noch einen Stereoverstärker zuwischenklemmen.
Ich gehen jetzt mal davon aus, dass du mit Klemmkabel ganz normale Lautsprecherkabel meinst.


----------



## nitg (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

hallo!

ja, es ist ein passives system. das einzige, was man an kabeln anschließen kann sind 2 inputs und 2 outputs. also jeweils schwarz und rot. stromkabel gibts keines. 

hatte das system bisher noch nirgendwo angeschlossen, gerade erst bekommen.

so in der art sehen die kabel aus, nur schwarz und rot eben:
Link


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Da fehlt leider ein Verstärker, am besten einen der den Anschluss für Toslink mitbringt. Damit läßt sich der Fernseher am einfachsten mit dem Verstärker verbinden.


----------



## Bier (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Ja das sind Lautsprecherkabel.
Die musst du an einen Verstärker anschließen.
Um was für Lautsprecher handelt es sihc genau?
Die haben doch Sicherlich einen Namen oder irgendeine Produktbezeichnung.

*edit: *Dr Bakterius war schneller


----------



## nitg (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Sie heißen Quadral Trianon TSA II.

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht irgend eine Günstig-Lösung empfehlen?


----------



## Bier (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Ich bin nur ein bisschen verwirrt, da ich noch nie etwas von passiven 2.1 Systemen gehört habe.
Die beiden Satellieten werden sicherlich mit den Lautsprecherkabeln angeschlossen, aber was für ein Kabel hat der Sub?

N Foto wär vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2011)

Jap, das würde die Sache vereinfachen. Aber Quadral hört sich Schonmal sehr lecker an!


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*



Bier schrieb:


> Ich bin nur ein bisschen verwirrt, da ich noch nie etwas von passiven 2.1 Systemen gehört habe.
> Die beiden Satellieten werden sicherlich mit den Lautsprecherkabeln angeschlossen, aber was für ein Kabel hat der Sub?
> 
> N Foto wär vielleicht nicht schlecht.



Och da gibts einige, die Bose AM3 und AM5 Systeme, Visaton Alto Genesis, Visaton Fontanella, oder eben die Quadral Trianon serie, sind übrigends Bj 1991, Infinity Micro 2, Jamo SW500, usw usw usw. Die liste könnt ich fast endlos weiterführen, in den 70, 80 und 90er jahren war es gang und gebe Passive 2.1 Systeme zu bauen.

Anbei nen Bild von nem Quadral prospekt wo die Trianon abgebildet sind

Achja Verstärker wär so ziemlich jeder gute Stereo Verstärker tauglich mit ner leistung ab 50watt besser wären 100 pro kanal. Beim Subwoofer handelt es sich um einen Push N Pull Bandpass wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Bier (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Okay, schon wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Hehe selbst ich lern noch dazu obwohl ich mich schon teilweise intensiv und lange mit dem thema beschäftige, ich hab übrigends in meinem lezten beitrag noch nen Edit reingemacht mit nem Bild von diesem System.


----------



## Bier (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Ja hab das Bild gesehen, aber wie genau wird das ganze angeschlossen? Hat der Sub auch einfach LS-Kabel, also High-Level-Input?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

In dem Sub steckt eine Frequenzweiche welche die Tiefen frequenzen rausfiltert und die restlichen frequenzen an die Sats weitergibt in dennen dann nochmals eine Frequenzweiche steckt. 

Die haben also eingang Links Rechts, und Ausgang Links Rechts zu den Sats. 

High Level input wär die falsche bezeichnung denn das trifft ja nur zu wenn eine Endstufe drinne sizt. 

Da solche Subwoofer fast immer 2 Chassis haben lässt sich das so einfach realisieren, allerdings ist es bei solchen (PushNPull) Woofern extrem wichtig das nix verpolt angeschlossen ist, weil das sogar schäden an den Chassis versursachen könnte.

Hier das anschluss Terminal der trianon 
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6264/subquadral04.jpg


----------



## nitg (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

exakt so sieht der anschluß am sub aus, ja!

könnt ihr mir da ein billiges gerät empfehlen, welches ich da dazwischen hängen kann? ich bin zwar ein computerprofi, aber sound&netzwerk sind sachen, mit denen man mich jagen kann 
irgendwas gebrauchtes von ebay wär ned schlecht...

geht das z.b.?
Magnat Classic 360 Enstufe Verstärker bei eBay.de: Endstufen (endet 07.02.11 09:38:47 MEZ)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Die ist für das Auto gedacht und wird per 12V betrieben, auch haben die meit nur 4 Ohm anstatt 8 im Hifi Bereich. Für dich wäre ein Hifi Vollverstärker oder Receiver eher angeraten. Vielleicht hilft auch ein Blick in die 2. Hand - Ecke des örtlichen Hifi Ladens.


----------



## Bier (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundsystem mit Klemm-Kabel an Fernseher anschließen*

Soetwas wär schon eher passend.
Wenn du Glück hast kannst du ihn für 50-60€ ersteigern.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Onkyo-A-8230-HiF...29?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4156789aa9


----------

